# تصميم داخلى من تصميمى على الماكس



## heshoo2010 (30 يناير 2009)

اخر اعمالى التصميمية


----------



## Alinajeeb (30 يناير 2009)

هجمييللللللللللللللللللللللللله جدا 
وفقك الله 0


----------



## heshoo2010 (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا على المرور الطيب


----------



## غدير*** (31 يناير 2009)

يعطيك العافية شي حلو كتيييييييييير


----------



## مهندس لؤي (1 فبراير 2009)

تسلم ايديك يا بطل


----------



## heshoo2010 (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليكم جميعا على التشجيع االجميل وان شاء الله انتظرو منى المزيد


----------



## سـليمان (2 فبراير 2009)

روعة مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## musmma (3 فبراير 2009)

حلو كتير شكلك متمكن فى الماكس وانا درستو لكن تعبانة فيهو لو امكن المساعدة


----------



## heshoo2010 (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جدا على المرور الطيب


----------



## heshoo2010 (3 فبراير 2009)

musmma قال:


> حلو كتير شكلك متمكن فى الماكس وانا درستو لكن تعبانة فيهو لو امكن المساعدة





تحت امرك فى اى حاجة تحتاجيها
وبأذن الله تكونى احسن منى بكتير
شكرا


----------



## dlkan (5 فبراير 2009)

رائعة جدا لكن نريد المزيد من الصور


----------



## agms909 (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على العمل


----------



## assuamro (5 فبراير 2009)

يسلمو ايديك ........واتمنالك مستقبل مشرق


----------



## ايهاب ابوخلود (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكور عالى التصميم بجد حلو

لاكن التصميم هذى مابينفع لينا عشان الدين بيحرم الاختلاط

هذى التصميم ينفع للاجانب الي عندهم عادي

لاكن بجد والله روعه...........ومن احسن الى احسن​ 




مع احترامي وتقديري..........(طباسي)​


----------



## سهام_3 (6 فبراير 2009)

تصميم جميل جدا,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## zoromba (6 فبراير 2009)

شغل الماكس ظريف اوى طبعا لان بلوكات افرموشن تحفة
التصميم الداخلى نفسوا مفيش فيه فن ولا تصميم يعنى الالوان عادية لسقف عمروا هيبان النور فيه اوى كدا بيت النور 
والاضاءة داخلة من الشباك افصل بين الاضاءة النهارية والليلية
تصميم السقف ضعيف
لكن الاجمالى كويس اوى


----------



## أسامة عبد الشافي (6 فبراير 2009)

تصميم رائع وجهد تشكر عليه


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (6 فبراير 2009)

ممتاز ما شاء الله 

لكن تعديل بسييط جدا رح يحول الشغل للافضل ان شاء الله

كان افضل لو اطفيت كل الانوار لان فيه اضاءة طبيعية داخلة من الشباك
او العكس
الاضاءة الطبيعية تطفيها ويكون المشهد ليلي كل الحلين مقبولين
لكن وضوح الاضاءة الصناعية في وجود الاضاءة الطبيعية سلب من واقعية الصورة 

لكن ممتاز ما شاء الله وبالتوفيق

على فكرة انا ما اعرف للماكس لكن اشوف صديقاتي وهم يستخدمونه واعرف انهم يتحكمون بالاضاءة فنقدي يمكن ما يكون صحيح لاني ما افهم هذا البرنامج ^_^


سلام


----------



## محمد المخزومي (7 فبراير 2009)

heshoo2010 قال:


> اخر اعمالى التصميمية





عمل روعة

هل لديك المزيد؟؟


----------



## heshoo2010 (7 فبراير 2009)

zoromba قال:


> شغل الماكس ظريف اوى طبعا لان بلوكات افرموشن تحفة
> التصميم الداخلى نفسوا مفيش فيه فن ولا تصميم يعنى الالوان عادية لسقف عمروا هيبان النور فيه اوى كدا بيت النور
> والاضاءة داخلة من الشباك افصل بين الاضاءة النهارية والليلية
> تصميم السقف ضعيف
> لكن الاجمالى كويس اوى





السلام عليكم
شكرا على المرور الطيب
لكن الماكس مش حلو عشان بلوكات ايفرموشن
البلوكات دى عند الناس كلها بس مش كل الناس بتعرف تخرج منها عمل كويس
وانا مش وظيفتى انى اعد اعمل كراسى او انتريهات
انا وظيفتى التصميم
وشكرا جدا على رأى حضرتك 
وانا بحترمو جدا بس ازاى الحاجة الوحيدة اللى انا عاملها من وجه نظرك هيا السقف 
وبتقول عليه وحش وبتقول على الاجمالى كويس اوى
طيب مهو انا يعتبر التصميم بتاعى من وجهة نظرك مش موجود غير فى السقف يبقى ازاى العمل كويس اوى
شكرا جدا وارجو تقبل وجهة نظرى


----------



## heshoo2010 (7 فبراير 2009)

هنادي الصدقية قال:


> ممتاز ما شاء الله
> 
> لكن تعديل بسييط جدا رح يحول الشغل للافضل ان شاء الله
> 
> ...






السلام عليكم
اختى الكريمة شكرا جدا على المرور الطيب 
انا عايز اقولك ان فكرتى فى الصورة انى ابين فى الصورة انها اضاءة نهارية 
لكن بوضح فيها ايضا توزيع الاضاءة الليلية
شكرا وارجو تقبل وجهة نظرى


----------



## heshoo2010 (7 فبراير 2009)

أسامة عبد الشافي قال:


> تصميم رائع وجهد تشكر عليه





شكرا على المرور الطيب


----------



## heshoo2010 (7 فبراير 2009)

محمد المخزومي قال:


> عمل روعة
> 
> هل لديك المزيد؟؟





ايوة بأذن الله هتشوفو منى اعمال كتير 
كمان انا حاطط اعمال تانية على المنتدى ممكن حضرتك تتفرج عليها وتقولى رأيك


----------



## heshoo2010 (7 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جدا للجميع على المرور الطيب واتمنى المزيد من الردود


----------



## ريا ض (7 فبراير 2009)

*مرحبا*

يسلمو الشغل حلو شكلو v ray


----------



## المهندس ماهر حمد (7 فبراير 2009)

تصميم رائع ،،، عندي ملاحظتين فقط 

الاولى : وهي تتعلق بانعكاس الزجاج الخارجي غير متلائم فهو غير واقعي فالشارع مقلوب !

الثانية : الالوان بحاجة الى " brightness " او تغميق للشدو حتى تمتع نظرك برؤية التفاصيل بشكل اكبر 

مشكور على التصميم الرائع


----------



## عاشق منير (7 فبراير 2009)

بجد تحفة مووووووت ربنا يوفقك يا رب


----------



## heshoo2010 (7 فبراير 2009)

المهندس ماهر حمد قال:


> تصميم رائع ،،، عندي ملاحظتين فقط
> 
> الاولى : وهي تتعلق بانعكاس الزجاج الخارجي غير متلائم فهو غير واقعي فالشارع مقلوب !
> 
> ...





شكرا جدا على المرور الطيب
وفعلا انت عندك حق فى ملاحظاتك
شكرا جدا


----------



## ميرو (11 فبراير 2009)

ماشاء الله رهيبة جدا جدا وذوق تحفة


----------



## fhs (11 فبراير 2009)

روعة وياريت ماتبخل علينا بمثل هذه الاعمال,,,

وفقك الله

والى للأمام


----------



## نسممه (12 فبراير 2009)

بصدق شىء غير عادي لو ما اعرف أمكانيات ثري دي ماكس كنت اقول أنها صورة من منزل 
جميل جداااااااااااااااااً


----------



## نسممه (12 فبراير 2009)

جميل جدا لو ما كنت أعرف امكانيات ثرى دي ماكس لكنت أقول انها صورة موخودة من منزل


----------



## heshoo2010 (12 فبراير 2009)

ميرو قال:


> ماشاء الله رهيبة جدا جدا وذوق تحفة





شكرا جدا على زوقك الجميل


----------



## heshoo2010 (12 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكم على المرور الطيب


----------



## mmsmms (13 فبراير 2009)

رااااااااااااااااائعه بالفعل ... اعشق هالتصاميم .... عندك نماذج اخرى لمنزل مودرن مفتوح على بعض؟؟


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (13 فبراير 2009)

مشكور عالى التصميم بجد حلو


----------



## heshoo2010 (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للجميع على المرور الطيب وفعلا انا عندى صور تانية بالنظام دا
وبأذن الله انتظرو المشاركات القادمة
شكرا للجميع


----------



## جاتوزو (17 فبراير 2009)

تصميم رائع جدا جدااااااااااا والاضاءة كثير عجبتني...بارك الله بيك


----------



## وجيه انور (18 فبراير 2009)

*الاختيار صعب*

 التصميم خارجى و جمممممممممميل يا تصميمي


----------



## روعه (18 فبراير 2009)

شي كثير حلو
وانا بجد حابه اتعلمو اعمل مثلك

ان شاء الله اوصل للمستوى هاد

شكراااا


----------



## مهم (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا........... وعمل رائع


----------



## مجيد الانباري (18 فبراير 2009)

يسلموووووووووووو حقيقة رائع مع تحياتي وامنياتي الك بالتوفيق


----------



## heshoo2010 (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا على المرور الطيب


----------



## يامن إدلبي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*البساطة سر الجمال*

شي بسيط مميز ..... ممتاز يا أخي والله يوفقك


----------



## mohamed2009 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## حميدوان (2 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع جدا تسلم ايدك 
في البداية افتكرتو حقيقي


----------



## أغيد الفرا (2 سبتمبر 2009)

حلوة كتييير

و عجبتني الساعة اللي عالحيط


----------



## heshoo2010 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا على كل هذا الكلام الطيب
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ابوحمد2010 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

من جد فنان 
تصميم راائع جدا


----------



## أنا معماري (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شغل جيد 
تصميم و أخراج
............................ تحياتي ................................


----------



## heshoo2010 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا على كل هذا التقدير
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## amiryousef33 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## محمد شعبان السقا (2 مارس 2011)

شغلك ممتاز .. ربنا يوفقك


----------

